# 2009 Titanium Bow Rattler String Suppressor Line



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

The Bow Rattler family has come a long way since the product came out almost two years ago . We feel we have created the cleanest looking , most adjustable and affordable product on the market today that will fit just about any bow out there. For 2009 we have stepped it up even more with our new line of Titanium Bow Rattlers comeing out in about two weeks . This product will be an addition to our aready great product line but will give the archery community more choices and we feel that is very important. The Titanium Rattler will weigh only four ounces and will have the same adjustments as all the others. This is going to be one tough Rattler that will really calm down those heavy weith bows .We cant wait to get these out there and to all our customers that use and support our product we thank you and look forward to another great year.


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

they look awesome


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*Titanium Bow Rattlers*

Thank you Iceman and we cant wait to get these out there . On another note we should be getting some good news back regarding U.S Patent Application NO. (20080236559) that has been public for a while now . When the Rattler was first developed we new we had something . It is unfortunate to the extent we have to go sometimes to protect what is rightfully ours or our ideas . Most of the time the little guy just seems to have no chance but this is not true. When the right steps are taken and all comes together things can happen and that liitle guy can be at the top of the world.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## steadyhand (Jul 30, 2005)

Is this similar to the Paradigm CTA? If so, will your patent application cover you?

I'm familiar with some of the threads written on the B-Stinger stabilizer, the copies (knock-offs), and B-Stinger's need to enforce their patent, so you may want to search for those threads and perhaps consult with the owner of B-Stinger.

Hope this works out for you.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

There are two things these companies have to take into consideration. They need to feel that they can get around both design and utility patent applications if they are issued. This is a chance some of the bigger companies are willing to take to make a fast buck but it can have it benifits to the party waiting on the patent to issue for future rolalty fees that may occur.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks like i need to buy another Bowrattler!.:wink:


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*great*

the rattlers you had were great. now, even better. can't wait to get one of these bad boys.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent. They look great. Kirk , you guys have an excellent product. Since putting one on my bow, groups have gotten tighter, bow is twice as quiet, and has taken bow shock out also. Have won the first two inddor leagues this year using the rattler. You guys will not be disappointed whe you purchase one.


----------



## GBBL GBL (Apr 22, 2006)

Those look GREAT Kirk!!

Can't wait to get one on the Reezen and Monster :wink:


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

These are the best suppressors you can get. Easy to install and adjust. Looking good Kirk!

BJ


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

These will be our higher end product but the priceing is going to be around the $60.00 mark. This is almost the same as alot of the other suppressors out there that are not titanium so this is a big plus


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

They look great!!! Can't wait to get one.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

its amazing how Kirk and the group at bow rattler can make a great product even better


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Kirk, you never cease to amaze me sir! Looking forward to another exciting year with you guys :darkbeer:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

We have always felt that we need to put a product out there that is top of the line and that started a few years ago. The Titanium Rattler line was developed a long time ago but we kept it tucked away until we felt the time was right . There are so many companies out there making string suppressors that say there product does this or that but when is comes down to it the little Bojax bumper at the end is doing all the work .


----------



## Octabird (Feb 20, 2009)

So when and how do we get our hands on one of these?


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

The new web site shall be up in about two weeks with all the new product and priceing.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Page 3.............. that's just unacceptable :darkbeer:


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

Thats ok with us because if all goes the way we are expecting there is going to be a big surprise for a few companies out there:smile::smile:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice looking product man. I'm very interested in getting one for my new 3d Anderson rig. My fiance has one of your rattlers on her current setup and it is awesome man. I have to say it is one of the cleanest looking suppressors on the market. Good luck with it and looking forward to trying one out when they become available. Will they come in a front mount?


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Just another super addition to the already great line of bow rattlers!


----------



## joebass (May 22, 2002)

I gotta ask, what is the advantage to using Ti? It doesnt seem to me that there is any over Aluminum. ANd the price will be alot more. Please explain. Thanks


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

There are alot of archers out there that are always looking for something differant and better. For example ,our standard Rattler in alluminum weighs only three ounces and is a great product that works wonders on 90% of the bows out there but there are always those few that are looking for something maybe a little stronger and better. Our Titanium Rattler will weigh only 4 ounces and will be able to handle any high poundage bow and will be the strongest and most adjustable string suppressor on the market.For those looking for a top of the line product and are willing to pay a little extra this will just offer them more of a selection on an already great product line. .:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

The Rattler said:


> Thats ok with us because if all goes the way we are expecting there is going to be a big surprise for a few companies out there:smile::smile:




Indeed


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

they look seet
I just might try one
:darkbeer:


----------



## sini (Feb 12, 2009)

I want one for my drenalin (camo).Are you accepting orders?


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

The New web site should be up in about a week with all the new product and we will start taking phone and internet orders at that time.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

The Rattler said:


> The New web site should be up in about a week with all the new product and we will start taking phone and internet orders at that time.




Can't wait to see the new site :thumbs_up


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Wow looks really nice*

Wow looks really nice


----------

